# Alternative Revenue for KF



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

I want to share an idea that I had that could make this forum somewhat more profitable than it was before to hopefully keep it alive for longer. 

Jewsh needs to start an advertising campaign that is a small image or gif  about the size of a pfp in the top right of the page this can be bought and seen by other users , of course saying something like this bothers users that's why I thought it should be avaliable to opt out of it, I don't make a load of money but I want to help the forum survive in a way that I am able to.


----------



## No Exit (Mar 1, 2021)

It's not making money that's the issue, it's finding a place that lets us give money to Null and won't just shut it down/seize the funds the moment they hear about flightless birds or agriculture.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

No Exit said:


> It's not making money that's the issue, it's finding a place that lets us give money to Null and won't just shut it down/seize the funds the moment they hear about flightless birds or agriculture.


That's why I suggested the ad system, users who want to support the forum send in an ad with however much is needed to advertise and users who want to help as well stay opted in to see ads and that helps the forum make money. Like 4chan's ad system but less expensive and here.


----------



## No Exit (Mar 1, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> That's why I suggested the ad system, users who want to support the forum send in an ad with however much is needed to advertise and users who want to help as well stay opted in to see ads and that helps the forum make money. Like 4chan's ad system but less expensive and here.


And we pay Null for the ads how? Just crypto?


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

No Exit said:


> And we pay Null for the ads how? Just crypto?


Whatever payment (payment processing thing) they're able to use.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 1, 2021)

Jewsh would make more money laundering money for the Russians into the EU


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Jewsh would make more money laundering money for the Russians into the EU


Still there is nothing wrong with having multiple sources of income.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 1, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> Still there is nothing wrong with having multiple sources of income.


Pay up already then since you're offering. Don't you want access to the kiwifarms discord server?


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Pay up already then since you're offering. Don't you want access to the kiwifarms discord server?


The point of the ad system was for users who are unable to donate money but want to help in the ways that they can. I am in the KF discord server already.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 1, 2021)

Joined: 21 Jan, 2021

I almost wanna ping Null just so he can call you a rétard.


----------



## Heather Mason (Mar 1, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> Whatever payment (payment processing thing) they're able to use.


Bro Null is banned from every payment processor. If he isn't then his A-Logs will see that he is. Lurk moar


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 1, 2021)

If Null made an OF, I would subscribe.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> Joined: 21 Jan, 2021
> 
> I almost wanna ping Null just so he can call you a rétard.


An incentive to get people to pay money would be adverting something (anything) on the forum.


Heather Mason said:


> Bro Null is banned from every payment processor. If he isn't then his A-Logs will see that he is. Lurk moar


Than crypto would be fine.


Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> If Null made an OF, I would subscribe.


How much for that bare ass photo he posted in the discord chat


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 1, 2021)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> If Null made an OF, I would subscribe.


Onion Farms already exists ?


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Mar 1, 2021)

I think he should sell silver coins with Chris-chan's face on them, that will make him money (somehow).


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 1, 2021)

Heather Mason said:


> Bro Null is banned from every payment processor. If he isn't then his A-Logs will see that he is. Lurk moar


Are you absolutely sure he's already tried OnlyFans? There's nothing in their ToS saying he has to post explicit pictures, but if he did it would only make him look more legit


----------



## Heather Mason (Mar 1, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Are you absolutely sure he's already tried OnlyFans? There's nothing in their ToS saying he has to post explicit pictures, but if he did it would only make him look more legit


I'd subscribe for basil pics


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 1, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> I want to share an idea that I had that could make this forum somewhat more profitable than it was before to hopefully keep it alive for longer.
> 
> Jewsh needs to start an advertising campaign that is a small image or gif  about the size of a pfp in the top right of the page this can be bought and seen by other users , of course saying something like this bothers users that's why I thought it should be avaliable to opt out of it, I don't make a load of money but I want to help the forum survive in a way that I am able to.


Just do a monthly auction. Show up in an IRC channel, bring bitcoins. Whoever wins the bidding gets to feature their ad on the top. Static image, link, no JavaScript, no porn.

Probably not that much money, but better than nothing.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Mar 1, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> Whatever payment (payment processing thing) they're able to use.


you must be new here


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 1, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> you must be new here


to be fair now, that could just mean "bitcoin"


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Mar 1, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> you must be new here


I know he is banned from a lot of them but I wanted to keep it broad in case of an alternative that may exist that I was unaware of


hundredpercent said:


> Just do a monthly auction. Show up in an IRC channel, bring bitcoins. Whoever wins the bidding gets to feature their ad on the top. Static image, link, no JavaScript, no porn.
> 
> Probably not that much money, but better than nothing.


A good idea compared to my original one, the infrequency and potential for money would probably be a lot higher too.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 1, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> Whatever payment (payment processing thing) they're able to use.


currently users can purchase true and honest fan titles for other forum users if they want to send money.


----------



## Reverend (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm waiting for Dear Feeder's onlyfans page to become live.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 1, 2021)

I pay Null in tender kisses.


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 15, 2021)

SalmaoneSlaamper said:


> A good idea compared to my original one, the infrequency and potential for money would probably be a lot higher too.


Realistically we're dealing with maybe $100/month. So it would be helpful, but not nearly enough to pay the bills. Some numbers:

*THIS IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE*
>assume 300k hits per month
>assume 0.05% CTR
>gives 150 clicks
>assume 5% of all clicks convert
>gives 7.5 conversions
>assume each conversion is $20
>gives $150

The buyer can get $150 before expenses if he points them to some bitcoin casino, maybe. That means he's willing to buy ads for maybe $100. Also some people might be willing to pay >$100 to advertise on here directly.

$100/mo is a CPM of $0.33 or a CPC of $0.67. For comparison, dodgy porn/torrent sites have CPMs in the $0.5 range, and this auction system will probably bring the price down further.

On the other hand, it's direct payments in crypto, and you might strike gold.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 17, 2021)

I pay Null in tendies. He hasn't given me a green sticker yet. Considering giving him less sauce.


----------

